# SVS Ultra Future Finish Poll



## Dale Rasco

SVS would like Shackster feedback on what finish options you would like to see in the future from the gorgeous new Ultra speaker line from SVS.


----------



## sub_crazy

I am a sucker for rosewood but a red cherry is also swell. 

Whatever finish is offered on there subs should also be offered on their speakers so buyers can have a matched system. That sorta makes sense to me :huh:


----------



## sub_crazy

I have to add one thing though, the piano black with the brushed metal rings around the drivers look soooooo nice, the contrast is perfect.


----------



## JBrax

I think the cherry would look very nice. The piano black is very classy looking though.


----------



## Tonto

To me the rosewood is the best all round color, the cherry would be nice if it were a darker red...more like the rosewood .


----------



## Dale Rasco

I really think a deep cherry would be phenomenal looking.


----------



## tonyvdb

Dale Rasco said:


> I really think a deep cherry would be phenomenal looking.


Agreed, It would be almost too nice to have in a dark theater.


----------



## ALMFamily

tonyvdb said:


> Agreed, It would be almost too nice to have in a dark theater.


+1 - which is why I voted cherry.


----------



## Dale Rasco

sub_crazy said:


> I have to add one thing though, the piano black with the brushed metal rings around the drivers look soooooo nice, the contrast is perfect.


I agree Mike. That finish is just gorgeous!


----------



## Tufelhundin

Im biased but I had to go with Rosewood for I am looking to replace the front 3 of my theater and well my whole system is rosewood.


----------



## NBPk402

I voted Rosewood... but Cherry is also my fav.


----------



## moparz10

Cherry is very classy looking,but my personal taste urge me to vote rosewood.


----------



## SteveCallas

Black oak is actually my preference - easier to match to components and no distracting reflections.


----------



## snowmanick

I thought the gloss black was gorgeous, but a Rosewood would be great. If they do offer a wood finish (besides black oak) I think it would be helpful to carry subs in the same finish as well, ie: bring back a rosewood (rosenut) PB-13 Ultra at least. 

Next would be a gloss birdseye maple/birch for a lighter color finish option. 









If they are looking at other ideas, Maccasar Ebony would be drool inducing (perhaps the most cost prohibitive, but unique and gorgeous, and would play with the trapezoidal lines in an interesting way), and a gloss finish can up the lux factor.For example, something like this:










As a side note, images of the wood may be helpful in getting feedback. I had no idea what spalted maple looked like, and I see a lot of variation of it in Google images.


----------



## gorb

Images would have helped, but I voted for rosewood


----------



## Sonnie

I like a non reflective black for my HT room. Black oak is their current offering, but I prefer a smooth finish... or a very fine textured finish that is semi-smooth. For sheer beauty I think I would like rosewood even though I have nothing to match it.


----------



## Ed Mullen

Thanks for all the votes, Shacksters! We're definitely taking the results of the poll into consideration when discussing future finish options for our Ultra-series loudspeakers and Plus/Ultra subwoofers.


----------



## Tallguy29

I would say the black oak and gloss black would be my top picks for a finish, SVS has nailed that part well, but if I had to pick one more.. I would also say the dark cherry.


----------



## Dwight Angus

I vote for the Rosewood.

Cheers
Dwight


----------



## Dwight Angus

If I decide to do this I would replace my L/C/R with the new Ultras in Rosewood. The rosewood is awesome.


----------



## Dwight Angus

and it matches my other speakers


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound

Brazilian rosewood green.


----------



## striperri

piano white . I think it pops in dark theater.

I think of doing my DIY in cady pearl white


----------



## Almadacr

Even if i like rosewood on guitars when it comes to speakers cherry it's one of my favourites .


----------



## Tufelhundin

Fortunately for me Rosewood is not an option for pre-order... or I would be spending money I don't have. LOL!


----------



## alphaiii

I voted for Walnut, since too many brands already offer rosewood and cherry. Monitor Audio and PSB have both shown that walnut can be nicely done, and not look reminiscent of the vinyl faux walnut that dominated the 80's.

That said, if SVS can pull off less run of the mill version of cherry/rosewood, I think they'd be great options. 

A natural cherry, more along the lines of the cherry for the Quad L/L2 series speakers, would be great... and different from the very bright orange cherry most companies offer (think Aperion Verus). 

Same with rosewood - something that isn't so bright red, but more natural in color would be nice to see (I believe Salk Sound has just what I'm thinking of here).

Burled maple would be cool too, but not sure it would be a bit hit with most consumers.


----------



## snowmanick

I liked the darker red of the old Rosewood SVS's, but a nice dark walnut would be great as well. My Salamander rack is in a walnut finish and it would be great to get something to match with that.

Overall though, I just hope they bring a wood veneer finish back.


----------



## snowmanick

Interesting......


I was looking through some of the show reports from the Bristol show and came across this little beauty.










That is, of course, the UBS, in a nice walnut finish. Hopefully this means that the same finish will be coming stateside soon. I think offering a wood veneer with the Ultra series speakers (and here's to hoping on subs too), will be a boon for SVS. Less dusting/fingerprints than the gloss black, and a little more decor friendly for some than the black oak (especially on a speaker the size of the Ultra tower).

Link to blub. 

So Mr. Mullen, anything you'd care to share?


----------



## steve1616

Those speakers do look pretty cool. I am guessing that the piano gloss black is the huge seller. I liked SVS previous colors on the M-series speakers, but in the end I went with gloss black. They just seem to go with everything. On another note, do they even make a gloss black veneer? I would assume the gloss black might be the hardest to make.


----------



## Ed Mullen

snowmanick said:


> Interesting......
> 
> 
> I was looking through some of the show reports from the Bristol show and came across this little beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is, of course, the UBS, in a nice walnut finish. Hopefully this means that the same finish will be coming stateside soon. I think offering a wood veneer with the Ultra series speakers (and here's to hoping on subs too), will be a boon for SVS. Less dusting/fingerprints than the gloss black, and a little more decor friendly for some than the black oak (especially on a speaker the size of the Ultra tower).
> 
> Link to blub.
> 
> So Mr. Mullen, anything you'd care to share?


This walnut pair is just one example of several finishes we're evaluating - no firm decisions have been made yet on the next finish we'll offer in the Ultra line. I think walnut is very attractive, but with that said cherry or rosenut will likely be the most in demand.


----------



## snowmanick

Thanks for the reply. I think the Walnut looks great, if your looking for feedback. Along those lines, do you have any other images/finishes that you guys would like to get opinions on? I'm sure we'd all love to see any pic's of any finishes.


----------



## Ed Mullen

snowmanick said:


> Thanks for the reply. I think the Walnut looks great, if your looking for feedback. Along those lines, do you have any other images/finishes that you guys would like to get opinions on? I'm sure we'd all love to see any pic's of any finishes.


We're being very picky about grain pattern and fill/gloss levels. Walnut came out stunning and that's one of the reasons we had the confidence to display it at an audio show - even as a one-off. Some of the other wood veneer samples looked very good but we weren't totally blown away - so we'll keep working at it until more mainstream finishes like rosenut and cherry look just as sexy.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Ed doesn't comment on rumors or speculation.


----------



## snowmanick

Dale Rasco said:


> Ed doesn't comment on rumors or speculation.


???

I didn't think I was asking Ed to comment on a rumor. SVS showed the walnut finish and I was asking if they had other finishes they were willing to show as well.

Or am I misreading your comment?


----------



## ALMFamily

snowmanick said:


> ???
> 
> I didn't think I was asking Ed to comment on a rumor. SVS showed the walnut finish and I was asking if they had other finishes they were willing to show as well.
> 
> Or am I misreading your comment?


I am pretty certain Dale was speaking in jest. :bigsmile:


----------



## snowmanick

ALMFamily said:


> I am pretty certain Dale was speaking in jest. :bigsmile:


Ah, gotcha. Thanks. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't stepping on ay toes, so to speak.


----------



## Darkmatter

From a British perspective, if oak was an option I would buy one tomorrow!


----------

